# RyJ Short Churchill



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

These are not good IMO. A Gorilla and I split some and I've smoked 3 and all 3 have been flat and boring, just faint hints of cedar. I don't know what the deal is, they're from Jul 06 to boot. I'm not impressed.

So far, I really dislike RyJ as a Marca. :tg


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I could have told you that..LoL..whats a Marva..


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> I could have told you that..LoL..whats a Marva..


Shit, a typo. I meant *MARCA*. Thanks Freddy. :tg


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

That's funny.. I really like these cigars! I was thinking about ordering some in the near future, as well. Well, you must have some left.. and now you know where to recoupe some of your $$$ to try something else.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I didn't like the one I smoked much either (from Jul 06 also...bad time?). Wasn't really anything to it.

The only Romeo y Julieta I've liked was the Churchill en Tubo. Every other one has been less than spectacular, totally lacking much...anything.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I've had one Short Churchill during my brief daliance with the Dark Side (thanks again KenS), and while it was an OK smoke, I really enjoy the RyJ "regular" Churchills. Though RyJ is not my absolute fav marca, it's one that will be part of my regular rotation.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Darrell said:


> These are not good IMO. A Gorilla and I split some and I've smoked 3 and all 3 have been flat and boring, just faint hints of cedar. I don't know what the deal is, they're from Jul 06 to boot. I'm not impressed.
> 
> So far, I really dislike RyJ as a Marca. :tg


Sorry to hear about your bad luck with RyJ. Though I have limited experience with the Short Churchills I am a huge fan of the Churchills and Exhibicion No. 4.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

Darrell said:


> These are not good IMO. A Gorilla and I split some and I've smoked 3 and all 3 have been flat and boring, just faint hints of cedar. I don't know what the deal is, they're from Jul 06 to boot. I'm not impressed.
> 
> So far, I really dislike RyJ as a Marca. :tg


I'm with you....boring


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Darrell said:


> These are not good IMO. A Gorilla and I split some and I've smoked 3 and all 3 have been flat and boring, just faint hints of cedar. I don't know what the deal is, they're from Jul 06 to boot. I'm not impressed.
> 
> So far, I really dislike RyJ as a Marca. :tg


I've enjoyed the 10 or so that I've smoked, but not enough to stock up on them. There are just too many other cigars that I'd prefer to have.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Certainly worth a try is the Cedros Deluxe #3. It is the only one of the 3 that I have extensive experience with, but once they are box aged to 1-2 years, they are excellent.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

My 06's did start off a little flat.. The last few I have had have gotten much much better though. I still have hope for these guys.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Let em rest. Revisit them in 6 months. Or you can just give them to me at the next herf!:tu


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't like these either. Gave one to a friend who didn't like it much either. I'm gonna try drying one out a bit and seeing how that does, but I think I'm done with these. Too expensive for my tastes as well.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Let em rest. Revisit them in 6 months. Or you can just give them to me at the next herf!:tu


 yeah, what Bob said......


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Certainly worth a try is the Cedros Deluxe #3. It is the only one of the 3 that I have extensive experience with, but once they are box aged to 1-2 years, they are excellent.


:tpd: The Cedros Deluxe #3 is the only R&J that I would purchase as a box so far. Not crazy about R&J's flavor profile so much.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Put'em aside, forget about them and then light one up in a few years when you find'em. You'll be happy you kept them.
I've sold/traded/gifted too many cigars that I thoght I didn't like only to find I should have waited. It's all part of the game.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmm... I have one at home I will have to try now... I have been pretty happy with the RyJ line so far.. there is a box or two on my wish list.... 

Sorry you haven't found one you like yet! :tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I haven't been impressed with the 2 I have had so far.


----------



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear you dislike the Short Churchill. Personally these are one of my favorite cigars... I too am not a fan of the RyJ line, but try from a different box because the Short Churchill's to me are a classic! Well, these and the cazadores yummmm.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay Darrell I lit mine up last night just becasue I was curious lol... I have to agree with ya... the flavor just wasn't the best and I didn't really care for it... 

To be fair it was an '07 and tasted like it might be going through a sick period, but I don't know if I would have liked it even if it wasn't. :tu Glad there are other RyJs that I love...


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I did a split for 5 of the jul 06 a week back. I smoked one and didn't care for it either. It was ashy in taste and really not a smoothe smoke. Rather disappointed with RyJ when it comes to the isom ones.


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

i recently had a vintage maduro. not worth the price imo.
the few cedros #2 ive had were good. not sure if id buy a box before sampling a few more , but they were good.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

sqhertz said:


> i recently had a vintage maduro. not worth the price imo.
> the few cedros #2 ive had were good. not sure if id buy a box before sampling a few more , but they were good.


This is Habanos discussion :tu

----------
I think I might have to try the Cedros Deluxe No. 3 now - there seem to be a few fans.


----------



## sqhertz (Jul 9, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> This is Habanos discussion :tu
> 
> ----------
> I think I might have to try the Cedros Deluxe No. 3 now - there seem to be a few fans.


sorry about that.
just saw RyJ and thought id add my :2.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

sqhertz said:


> sorry about that.
> just saw RyJ and thought id add my :2.


No big deal, people do it a lot


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Got a three pack early in 07 of tubos. Smoked two quickly (they weren't very good) then waited on the final tubo yesterday. It was pretty good, somewhat firm draw, but other than that very floral, fruity and yes cedar-y. The time helped out, some.

On a side thought, there has been some scuttlebutt about the Edmundos being re-blended and that recent blends are much better than the original offering. This is something that Habanos has denied. Though I think the Short Churchills are getting better, I would think that this smoke would be a prime candidate for re-blending.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

The wrappers on the Short Churchills I've had have seemed to be a bit mottled as if they had been put on rather quickly. The cigar itself is not bad, but I prefer the Churchill and the Exhibicion #4.


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Certainly worth a try is the Cedros Deluxe #3. It is the only one of the 3 that I have extensive experience with, but once they are box aged to 1-2 years, they are excellent.


+1, and i would add the belicoso as a must try(while i find them a little too mild, they are unique, have a decent flavor profile, and lots of botl's love em) and the exhibicion #4 (more flavorful and leathery).


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm on the last half of a 25ct box from almost a year ago. Not my favorite Cu at all. I find the first 1/4 a little bland and then the middle half seems a tad harsh (acidy?) and in the final 1/4 it redeems itself somewhat. 

Had a couple about a year and a half ago and thought they were good. That's what prompted me to get the box in Varadero... Not a cigar I will buy again. The Partagas Serie D #4 (Robusto) blows it away... Try one and see!

Lx


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Hey guys whats up? Well I am getting 2 boxes of habanos soon. I was thinking of getting these or the PSD4. What do yall think?


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

They scored high on C.A. top 25 for '08... I've been smoking them for years and have found them hit & miss (more details above)


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

LouZava said:


> Hey guys whats up? Well I am getting 2 boxes of habanos soon. I was thinking of getting these or the PSD4. What do yall think?


 PSD4 can be hit or miss too, but I had very good box of PSD4 so if you like Partagas profile - get them.


----------

